# Question regarding glue-free, nail-free joinery



## keil (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi everyone,

This is my first post here. I ran across a daybed frame recently that I've been trying to wrap my head around the construction method. The claim is no glue, no nails, nothing but pure joinery. The day bed's name in German means "wedge" in regards to technique to join the pieces together however no matter how much I look at the photos I can not figure out what joint method is being used. I thought perhaps a blind mortise & tenon but I can't figure from where the support would come then. I've provided the photos here. My questions are as follows:

1. What is the assumed technique?
2. Is this just flash or is it a sustainable building model that can hold up to wear and tear over time?

Thank you for your help in advanced.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Fox wedged blind tenons. Hard to do right.

That's weird to try to sell a furniture piece based
on the claim of no glue.


----------



## keil (Jun 18, 2014)

So do you think it's not really sustainable? I'm wondering if it could hold up over time. I get the sense that is probably not the case.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It will if done correctly.

Whether you can do it correctly is another matter. The
joint is not easy to correct or repair if it loosens.


----------



## keil (Jun 18, 2014)

Great, thanks for the info.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

There are a couple of other joining techniques that are possible also that require the piece to be fully assembled to hold together, in which case the piece would not come apart.

Unfortunately I've not seen any of these joining processes used and it's been a very long time since I've even seen pictures… Things like a cross between dovetailing and tennoning, it's full blind but… danged if I can't remember the name of those techniques, may even be what loren is talking about.The frame around the top is most likely some kind of mortised mitre. Yeah I've used that one once on some hidden cabinet doors… Years ago…


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Here's some interesting joinery as well. Fun stuff.


----------



## fmarabate (May 15, 2008)

I don't believe you need to use glue with the Drawbored method, but I do not see any pins in the photos you provided. Curious how they did this.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Correct, drawboring does not require glue, though glue is typically used.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Drawboring is a great technique that works. But honestly, I use glue even when drawboring. 
Belt and suspenders? Yes!


----------



## keil (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi Frank, that was my thought. I almost wonder if the images are photoshopped. I haven't seen the piece in real life but I have seen a few angles and I simply can't find any visible pins, etc.


----------



## keil (Jun 18, 2014)

Oddly enough, I happened on a more detailed description in German of the daybed and it seems the name is more referring the the fact that the leather straps are held in place with wooden wedges. The first description I read was more misleading in that it sounded like it was referring to the joinery technique so perhaps the frame construction is indeed using glue.

That being said, pretend for a moment that the whole glue/no-glue issue was never brought up, what joinery technique would you suggest simply based on the above photos to achieve a similar aesthetic? The legs are pretty thin so I'd assume a 45 deg tenon would be needed on the top connecting frame.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I would use a biscuit.

Mortise and tenon (or dowels) for the ends, biscuits for
the miters. Glue up the ends first. That stretcher down
low makes this a sturdy design which is why I suggest
dowels if you want to make it easier to build.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

I 2nd Loren. 
And: I realy like that design. If you end up making your own version please share it wih us!


----------



## keil (Jun 18, 2014)

Sounds good. Thanks for the suggestions. I'm planning to take a stab at it. I'll keep this updated when I finish.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello,

Can it be:
http://www.lamello.com/en/home/join-wood/invis-mx-system/invis-mx2.html


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Dutchy, that is crazy. Never seen that.


----------



## fmarabate (May 15, 2008)

Dutchy, that is pretty cool. Have you used this before?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Frank I never used it. It isn,t cheep


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

"

Hello,

Can it be:
http://www.lamello.com/en/home/join-wood/invis-mx-system/invis-mx2.html

-My englisch is bad but how is your dutch?

*This makes me think of the bolts Ive tried to remove that have seized up. *


----------

